# Think "Safe"



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have been on this forum for a few months now and I constantly (almost daily) see "newbies" to handguns and handgun ownership. I think it is great that more people are getting involved in a fun sport that is to most a tradition. People are asking lots of good questions here about saftey, quality, preference, ect. One thing I have not been hearing (reading) about from the new guys is security. So, I just want to remind everyone (especially new owners) to keep your new expensive toys secure and invest in a safe. If you own more than one pistol it is a must IMO.

My few cents for the day. Everybody have a safe weekend.:smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*Great point....*

See my post here....

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14198

I preach it daily. :smt023

Lock 'em up when yer away. :smt1099


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 !!


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I bought the safe before the gun. Can't have the neices and nephew getting they're little hands on it.


----------

